#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-10
<azuro> ahoj al 
<azuro> all
<supersasho> hi
<azuro> chtel  bych  jestly by me  nekdo nepomoh  s  naastavenim obrazu 
<flack> jaj to je to hdmi
<azuro> uz se  me  podarilo nastavit  spravne rozliseni 
<supersasho> s hdmi nemam skusenosti
<azuro>  ale  pokazde  kdyz restartnu pc tak zase  mam rozliseni 800x600
<flack> a aku grafiku mas azuro 
<azuro> gtx470 super overcloc
<azuro> nevidia
<flack> nevidia :D
<flack> takze pouzivas aj properiatarne ovladace
<azuro>   ehm   sem novacik v ubuntu :-_)
<azuro>  muzu nekde  postnout  obrazek co me  to vypsalo 
<azuro> ?
<flack> tusim ze nvidia ma svoj nejaky vlastny xorg.conf nebo nie?
<flack> skus
<flack> ale tiez niesom zrovna prebornik na hardware ktory nemam
<azuro> nevite kam se  davaj obrazky /
<azuro> ?
<flack> imgshack.com 
<flack> imageshack.us
<flack> sry
<flack> alebo skladobrazku.cz
<flack> aha tak sklad.obrazku.cz:D
<flack> h00ked tu nebola?
<supersasho> dnes tu vsetci cely den idlovali
<supersasho> a hooked som nepostrehol
<flack> uz par dni tu tusim neol 
<supersasho> no ja som tu tiez napr. cez vianoce, silvester a podobne nebol, tak moznoze ma dovolenku :)
<azuro>  uff jeste  me  stve  to ze me to strasne  pomalu nacita  stranky  ale   nehorazne pomalu  to me  v live cd nedela tam to  frci 
<azuro> http://sklad.obrazku.cz/obr595573_Snmekobrazovky.png
<flack> azuro, a to co ti tam pise nepomaha?
<flack> supersasho, neviem mozno sa nam zamerne schovava
<flack> nechce nas vidiet D
<azuro>  no nevim  ja sem skusil ale   nic to nedelalo v terminali
<azuro> tarminalu
<flack> hm
<flack> jak nic
<flack> nespustil sa konfigurator?
<azuro> napsal sem sudo  nvidia-xconfig
<flack> a nic?
<azuro> nn 
<flack> aspon nieco to napise?
<azuro> command  not found
<flack> :D
<flack> a je to vobec nainstalovane :D
<flack> asi je co
<flack> a ked to spustis bez sudo nejde to?
<azuro> no nevim jak to poznam  jak rikam sem amater
<azuro> nn nejde#
<azuro> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<azuro> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<flack> skua toto kedy pise?
<flack> nie som na ubuntu teraz
<flack> ale skus apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<flack> a spravil si to co ti povedal freak v tom screenshote co si poslal?
<azuro> sorry uz sem tu 
<azuro> Čtu seznamy balíků... Hotovo
<azuro> Vytvářím strom závislostí       
<azuro> Čtu stavové informace... Hotovo
<azuro> E: Nemohu najít balík nvidia-xconfig
<azuro> xconvig
<jinxD> apt-cache search nvidia
<azuro> mam to hodit na pastebin ?
<azuro> http://pastebin.com/16efGtif
<azuro> http://pastebin.com/97L2TGny
<azuro> nevim co se tam pise  ale  asi to neni dobre  
<azuro> je tu nekdo kdo by mi stim moh pomoct ?
<flack> azuro, no je to take blbe:D
<flack> ja ani nevim ci pouzivas vlastne ten ovladac co ti radil freax 
<flack> <flack> a spravil si to co ti povedal freak v tom screenshote co si poslal?
<azuro> to  co om pisal tam to bylo kvuli zuku 
<flack> zvuku hmm
<flack> ale tam isto by mala byt aj vga
<azuro> pac ten zvuk ma jit  prez hdmi do monitoru 
<flack> Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and check the box to enable the restricted drivers for your NVIDIA card if the option is provided.
<flack> tak je to pisane v helpe.. k ubunut
<azuro> jak zmenim vestinu na  anglictinu  v systemu 
<azuro>  mam to v cz a neak se v tom nevyznam 
<azuro> takze  nemuzu najit hradware drivers 
<flack> lol
<flack> snad tam za tolko toho neni !
<flack> a ked vravis ze uz si tam bol tak by si to mohol uz ako tak tusit kde sa to nachadza
<flack> cekuj polozku po polozke v menu ak to inak nejde...
<azuro> je to to nastaveni nvidia x server sett?ings
<flack> ja by som chcel ale vediet ci to mas vobec aktivovane
<flack> medzi hardware drivers..
<azuro> aha ty myslis   to   ty nesvobodne  ovladace  nebo jak se to menuje 
<flack> by malo najst zvycajne ATI alebo nVidiu
<flack> jo jo
<azuro> jo to mam nainstalovane   a povolene 
<flack> ja nevim ako sa to vola po novom.. nove ubuntu neam nainstalovane.. a zhodol okolnosti som na ubuntu nebol ani nejaky patek
<flack> no aspon ze to
<azuro> a kdyz sem to nainstaloval  a  spustil tak me  to prave vyhodilo tu hlasku co sem postnul ten  obrazek 
<flack> no jo
<flack> ale tam sa pise ze mas spustit ten command pod rootom
<flack> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<azuro>  ale pak me slo nastavit rozliseni ale  po kazdem rr se  me to jako resetuje 
<flack> ibaze tebe pise ze zas neexistuje
<flack> vtakom pripade by mohlo pomoct zase nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<azuro> uz me to vyhodilo tot
<azuro> toto
<azuro>  azuro@azuro:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<azuro> [sudo] password for azuro: 
<azuro> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<azuro> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<azuro> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ 
<flack> skus si to este raz nastavit.. gksudo nvidia-settings
<flack> a  potom spusti zase nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<flack> neviem ci to pomoze ale skusaj :D
<azuro> to mam napsat do terminalu to  nvidia-setting --load config only ?
<flack> najprv gksudo nvidia-settings
<azuro> mam
<flack> zrejma sa ti spusti ten program na nastavenie... klikatko
<azuro>  nn nic za nezaplo 
<flack> hmm
<flack> ale nieco to napisalo nie?
<flack> a teraz pri com to nic nezaplo pri gksudo nvidia-settings alebo pri nvidia-setting --load config only
<azuro> uz sa mito oteverlo 
<flack> jeziis
<flack> ja sa stracam sry
<flack> nemam na to :D
<azuro> uz sa me otevrelo  klikatko jak si to nazval 
<flack> a na to se napyjem ""
<azuro>  potom jak sem napsal gksudo nvidia-settings
<flack> spectrum1, "D
<flack> jj
<flack> klikatko..v klikatku si to nastav skus tam moznost.. nejaku SAVE CONFIG alebo take nieco
<azuro> tak se  me  otevrelo okno s nastavenim na graff
<flack> netusim ako sa to tam vola
<azuro> save to X configuration file  
<azuro> mam
<spectrum1> flack, wtf ... ;-)
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<flack> :D
<flack> azuro,  a skus ten restart
<azuro> ok
 * flack sa modli aby mal screen not found a konzolu :D
 * flack premysla ci si nezmeni nick :D
<flack> *me alebo ze by quit hmm xD
<spectrum1> takovy to byval klidny kanal nez prisel flack .. ;-)
<azuro> tak zase sem mel rozliseni 800x600
<azuro> :-(
<flack> azuro, tak ja nevim mozno este natvrdo do xorg.conf ne?
<spectrum1> co resite? ;-)
<flack> azuro posli co mas v /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<azuro>   prej ne  ?   hh ja  tomu nerozumim
<flack> spectrum1, nieco z monitorom pripojeny cez hdmi .. nvidia grafika. a po restartu low resolution
<spectrum1> s ovladaci nvidia by nemel byt nejaky problem ..
<spectrum1> anebo to nacpat natvrdo, ale dnes to snad uz navzajem komunikuje ok ..
<flack> doriti ja som zabudol
<flack> .... lol
<flack> to nove ubuntu ma nejaky skryti file .desktop.xml ci nieoc take ze?
<flack> kuk kuk
<flack> tusim v home
<spectrum1> tusim ze to nemam
<azuro> http://pastebin.com/Lss9G8iq
<flack> spectrum1 to mam rebootovat ? :D
<flack> prisaham ze tam nejaka taka kokotina bola v 9.04 alebo tom novsiom
<h4k4cek> ahoj
<spectrum1> bacha, to je on ..
<spectrum1> h4k4cek, ahoj ;-)
<flack> aha
<flack> vidim
<flack> h4k4cek, pracujes na novom skripte? :D
<h4k4cek> na jakym?
<flack> hnts
<h4k4cek> ja?
<flack> aha to neni h00k**
<h4k4cek> ne to nejsem :D:D
<flack> :D
<azuro> tak sem dal dalsi  rr a  stejne 
<flack> azuro, ja nevim no presne vcom je problem
<azuro> ok  
<flack> jako keby to mal clovek troska pred sebou bolo by to lahsie
<flack> ale niesom momentalne ani na linuxe :D
<azuro> nainstaloval sem ubuntu 10.10      a   po prvnim spusteni to melo rozliseni 800x600   napsalo me  to to ze musim pouzivat ovladac od vyrobce tak sem ho nainstaloval a  rr pc a  pak sem se konecne dostal na  nastaveni obrazu aj to rozpoznalo momitor   tak si rikam ok uz jen zvuk ale restartoval sem pc a rozliseni zase  zpep na  800x600 a tak to  je  porad dokola
<flack> hmm
<flack> skus konzolu a cat .monitors.xml
<flack> tusim tak sa volal ten subor :D
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ cat.monitors.xml
<azuro> cat.monitors.xml: command not found
<h4k4cek> mezeru
<h4k4cek> cat monitors.xml
<flack> ale mozno je ten subor ulozeny v .configs/monitors.xml
<h4k4cek> ./config
<h4k4cek> :)
<flack> tak ked skus aj cat .config/monitors.xml
<flack> nespime
<flack> makame makame :D
<azuro> sudo: cat.monitors.xml: command not found
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ cat.monitors.xml
<azuro> cat.monitors.xml: command not found
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ cat monitors.xml
<azuro> cat: monitors.xml: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ ./config
<azuro> bash: ./config: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ .configs/monitors.xml
<azuro> bash: .configs/monitors.xml: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ 
<h4k4cek> azuro 
<h4k4cek> cat ./config/monitors.xml
<h4k4cek> teda
<azuro> uz
<azuro> uz to du hodit  na  pastebin
<azuro> http://pastebin.com/XW03NysR
<flack> <width>800</width>
<flack>           <height>600</height>
<azuro> je  tam rozliseni 800x600 co vidim 
<flack> prepis to 800 a to 600
<flack> na take ake chces
<h4k4cek> zeby :)
<flack> ale radsej skus mensie
<flack> nez velke
<azuro> ako to mam udelat  ale  
<flack> daj len 1024 768
<azuro> davam full hd 
<flack> a potopm reset
<flack> ne nedavaj :D
<flack> nahodou to nepojde :D
<flack> budes potom na tom zle 
<h4k4cek> azuro napr. sudo gedit .config/monitors.xml
<h4k4cek> a prepis a uloz .)
<flack> alebo nano .config/monitors.xml
<h4k4cek> anebo vi
<flack> to nano si zapamataj :D nahodou sa dostanes do problemu a budes musiet editovat cisto z konzole bez grafickeho prostredia :D
<h4k4cek> :-D
<spectrum1> on vi, ja vim, ty pico ..
<flack> :D
<azuro> heke haj vytvorim txtak na  plose abych si to tam ulozil 
<flack> no to su tiez dobre.. ibaze ja sa vo vi a vim moc pohybovat neviem :D
<flack> azuro, co si tam ches ukladat?
<flack> azuro poznas mc
<flack> ak nie tak chytro apt-get install mc
<h4k4cek> azuro zadnej textak nevytvarej :)
<flack> budes si pripadat ako z nortom comanderom v dose :D
<flack> jj nevytvaraj nic
<flack> proste to editni :D
<flack> just do it !
<h4k4cek> mozna udelej cp .config/monitors.xml .config/monitors_zaloha.xml
<h4k4cek> a pak edituj ten soubor
<flack> jeb na zalohu :D
<azuro> uz mam to mc
<h4k4cek> :D
<flack> tak v mc sa da tiez editovat
<flack> ak stlacis f4
<azuro> du na  restart
<flack> drzim palec
<h4k4cek> jj
<h4k4cek> to jsem zvedavy :)
<flack> i ja
<flack> ale ja som mal podobny problem
<flack> ani za boha sa mi po restarte nechcelo nastavit rozlisenie ..
<flack> resp po restarte tam bol vzdy nejaky shit
<azuro> super  mam rozliseni 1024
<flack> azuro, postup uz poznas vela stastia
<azuro> takze  uz jen staci tam dat tech 1920
<h4k4cek> super :)
<flack> jj
<azuro> dekuji moc  
<flack> len mi povedzte co ten subor je vlastne zac
<flack> scim to figuruje ak nefunguje origos nvidia settings? 
<flack> azuro, btw asi kazdeho noveho uzivatela co vytvoris budes musiet takto vytuningovat :D
<flack> pokial pc pouzivas sam neni problem :D
<azuro> :-0
<flack> azuro, ale je to nejake nestastne... urcite na to existuje aj daco uzivatelsky privetivejsie ... aspon dufam inak by to bol dobry fail
<azuro> jako  tak se  me to pacilo to ubuntu ze sem si ho  hned koupil odinstaloval  widle a   jupi 
<flack> /me preco stale sedi za XP ? 
<flack> ale puci
<azuro> ?
<flack> som len lenivy zapojit na druhy sata kabel dalsi hdd.. btw pred pol hodinou mi hdd spravil KLOP:D ako keby som pustil pero na zem
<azuro> takze  uz mam full hd
<azuro>  :-)
<azuro>  dale 
<azuro> hi
<flack> :D
<azuro> no  a stim zvukem  me asi nebudete  vedet pomoct
<flack> azuro hmm to netusim
<flack> a uz ti aspon raz cez to nejaky zvuk presiel?
<azuro> no na  win  me to slapalo
<azuro>  a  tady pod ubuntu ani hlasek ale   sluchatka  v pohode
<flack> hmm nevim
<flack> co robi toto : aplay -l
<flack> nemam sajnu co je to za prikaz ale ak to nieco vyprdne tak to posli sem
<azuro> http://pastebin.com/FQ0XF8mJ
<flack> no nieco tam je 
<flack> ale ako to pouzit/zneuzit/vyuzit
<flack> any idea?
<azuro> no ja sem v nastavenu zvuku  prehodil na  ligitech usb co mam sluchatka  a tam zvuk mam 
<azuro> a pak sem prehodil na  ten hdmi a  nic nejde  do monitoru 
<azuro> aco je ten alsamixer  
<azuro> ?
<flack> je to taky nastavovac zvuku
<flack> ale neviem ci sa tam daju nastavit vystupy
<flack> asi iba hladiny
<flack> alebo ako sa to da nazvat
<flack> nikedke v systeme> bude aj nieco zo zvukom
<flack> a mozno sa tam ma este nastavovat aj nejaky digitalny vystup?
<azuro> mam 
<flack> ale ja nevim 
<flack> pac to nemam ani pred sebou a nema ani sajnu co poriadne stim zvukom
<flack> idem nieco zjest pak prijdem snad ti zatial niekto poda ruku
<azuro> http://sklad.obrazku.cz/obr595773_zvuk.png
<azuro> http://sklad.obrazku.cz/t595785_Snmekobrazovky1.png
<azuro> no  ma nekdo tu ruku ?
<azuro> http://pastebin.com/V15FaRb0
<azuro> tak sem neco nasel   ale potreboval bych stim pomoct 
<azuro> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-November/040034.html
<flack> azuro, ale tam sa pise pre specificky chipset
<azuro> aha  no ja sem jen zkousel hledat  :-)
<flack> azuro, kukni ci reaguje konzola na prikaz asoundconf-gtk
<azuro> pise  ze  to neni nainstalovane
<azuro> Program 'asoundconf-gtk' není v současné době nainstalován.  Můžete jej nainstalovat napsáním:
<azuro> sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<flack> aku to mas presne grafiku?
<azuro> GeForce GTX 470 super overcloc
<flack> este raz pls posli aplay -l
<flack> a v tom alsamixery vidis aj hdmi?
<azuro> http://pastebin.com/DCDkvpSw
<flack> ok
<flack> a teraz ls -la /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<flack> :D
<flack> len tak ci tam ten subor je :D
<azuro> azuro@azuro:~$ ls -la /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<azuro> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 137134 2010-10-21 23:16 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<flack> aplay -D plughw:1,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<azuro> nn nic neslysim 
<flack> skus este to cislo 9 vymenit za 8 potom 7 a 3
<flack> v tomto prikaze aplay -D plughw:1,8 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<flack> aplay -D plughw:1,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<flack> aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<flack> ale vravim len strielam od boku :D
<azuro> jj ale  aspon se  snazis   dekuji 
<azuro> nic
<flack> tak nevim
<flack> fakt
<flack> a v alsamixeru mas vsetko zapnute?
<azuro> http://sklad.obrazku.cz/obr595820_Snmekobrazovky2.png
<flack> azuro, no jo ale skus sa v tom alsamixeru sipkou doprava dostat este dalej ci tam neni viac moznosti.. ako je vlastne vidiet
<azuro> alsamixer
<azuro> rozsirim to
<flack> ok
<azuro> http://sklad.obrazku.cz/obr595824_Snmekobrazovky1.png#
<azuro> je to tam
<azuro> poslal sem spatnej 
<azuro> uz davam ten pravej 
<azuro> http://sklad.obrazku.cz/obr595825_Snmekobrazovky.png
<flack> tie posledne S/PDIF skus dat hore.. aj ked neviem co je to vlastne zac
<flack> :D
<flack> ja tomu vazne nerozumiem muhehe
<azuro> :-)
<flack> a potom znova skus
<flack> aplay -D plughw:1,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<azuro> kurna docela  prda  bez  zvuku 
<flack> aplay -D plughw:1,8 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<flack> 7 a3
<flack> jo a normalne repraky nemas?
<azuro> stema s/pdif se  neda  hejbat
<azuro> no  mam ale daleko od pc  prave  
<azuro>   umi   ubuntu optickej vystup ? mam logitech z5500
<flack> nvm
<flack> snad ano
<flack> ale nemam taku technik
<flack> u
<flack> vzdy mi stacil analog 3,5 jack :D
<flack> a i tak som fajnsmeker :
<azuro> :-)  hej aspon mas neakej zvum  ale  me taky de do sluchatek 
<azuro>  ale to neni ono 
<flack> :D
<flack> este skus zistit aku verziu mas ovladacu grafickej karty
<flack> niekde v tom nvidia nastroji
<azuro> ak oto udelam 
<flack> urcite tam bude nejake system.. alebo inffo alebo co ja viem co
<azuro> 260.19.06
<flack> tak ako na windowse
<azuro> Nvidia Driver version 260.19.06
<azuro> kde najdu neco jako alsa config  kdem je to ulozene
<flack> ked hlada subor skus prikaz find nazovsuboru
<flack> ja mam dnes dost idem troska kukat na tv
<flack> btw dnes na to prdim
<flack> i tak neviem co stim
<flack> skus prijst tiez zajtra
<flack> mozno tu je niekto co tiez bezi cez hdmi..
<azuro> jj  ja tu budu ted  kazdy den :-) a doufam ze se to poresi at  nemusim  zpet na  win  vis jak 
<flack> jj jasne
<flack> ako na nete som uz zazrel par ludi co to riesia ale nic take comu by som rozumel alebo zaruceny liek som zatial nevidel
<azuro> dekuji brou 
<flack> ajked to tam isto dakto uz rozbehol
<azuro> jj verim ze  jo jen   musime tomu dat cas
<azuro>  nejhorsi je natom to ze  ti stim neak nemuzu pomoct  pac  se vtom jeste  moc nevyznam 
<flack> jj chapem
<azuro> jinak to mozna  bude  porad neco stou grafikou pac ten zvuk de  z grafiky teda  aspon prez
<flack> jj
<flack> tazko povedat ci je zle nastaveny vystup v pc alebo co
<flack> alebo treba nieco este nastavovat na grafickom adapteru/driver mas v postate novy
<azuro>  ten se da zkontrolovaty jak dam zvuk tak tam mam nastravene hdmi aj je to na vyber   takze ji to vidiale  nejde  ten zvuk ven 
<flack> ved to mozno treba niekde len nieco dopisat
<flack> keby som vedel ako to funguje stim hdmi :D
<flack> nemam ani sajn
<azuro> :-)
<azuro> je neco jako sudo  .config/monitors.xml      tak sudo  .config/sounds.xml   ze by se to  tam prepsalo 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-11
<flack> om to co som spravil
<flack> ja som dal upgrade omg..
<flack> na verziu 10.04
<azuro> ahoj all
<azuro> problem se zvukem mam stale  :-)
<azuro>  ale  jedna vec by mela preci jen prednost
<azuro>  Internet    strasne  pomalu me  to nacita stranky  ve win to vse slapalo  v poho  i kdyz sem ubuntu spustit z Live cd nemate  nekdo neake  tuseni ?
<azuro> wow tu nikdo neni 
<spectrum1> bleee, neni ..
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<flack> ok ma niekto tusiaka ako sa prehadzuju tie x _ a stvorcek na liste spat do pravej strane?
<spectrum1> flack, ubuntu tweak
<flack> ok kuknem ci ho mam
<flack> btw toto bol moj najdlhsi upgrade ...
<spectrum1> jj, upgrade je na megapycu ..
<flack> a este ktomu sa grub2 zosral takze po upgradu a restartu som bol v riti:D
<spectrum1> nevim proc to tak dlouho trva
<spectrum1> na debianu grub2 ok ;-)
<flack> ja som ho obnovil pomocou rescatuxos --klikatko
<flack> aa uz som spat napravej starne.. tamto na lavej  je na mna moc mimo:D tahat ruku dolava co som lavak?
<flack> :D
<azuro> :-)
<azuro> jeste se da udelatn  kompromis 
<azuro>  nemusim mit zvuk prez hdmi  vede  tam aj  jakc 3.5 do monitoru a dostal sem  knemu aj kabel ale zapojil sem to  a stejnak zadnej zvuk 
<flack> azuro, tak potom bude chyba v monitoru nie?
<azuro> ne ve  win   vse   funguje  uplne   v pohode
<azuro>  je tejden starej
<flack> ale tak rozumne
<flack> zvuk cez 3.5 jack sa da odskusat sluchatkami
<flack> a ked hraju sluchatka
<flack> a nehra moniotor  tak je problem v monitoru
<azuro>  ja mam sluchatka  na  USB
<flack> no dobre snad mas aj nejake 3.5 na test nie?
<azuro> mozno hej  nejsem si jistej 
<flack> ale je mozne ze si to vcera prenastavil tak ze vystup ti tiez nejde cez 3.5 jack
<azuro> jinak 
<flack> no najlepsie to otestujes iba tak
<azuro> zvukovka  je zabudovana  na desce
<flack> to je jedno
<azuro> no jestly  sluchatka  od telefonu nevadej tak me dio nich nejde  zadnej zvuk 
<flack> tak potom sa hraj stim vystupom ,, co je v menu
<flack> tam bude pes zakopany
<azuro> takze  
<azuro> tam jak je  hardware  v nastaveni zvuku 
<flack> jj
<flack> asi tam
<azuro> a dam tam cokolvek  treba  4+1 5+1 7+1 zvuk 
<azuro>  tak me de  zvuk do sluchatek 
<azuro> analog soround
<flack> ide?
<azuro> hej 
<flack> no vidis
<flack> staci sa stim troska babarat
<azuro>  a ked to hodim do monitoru tak nic
<flack> *babrat
<flack> no tak to je problem v monitore .. hladaj v jeho nastaveni
<azuro> 2dny zpet co sem tam mel jeste  windows vse fungovalo
<azuro> a  v monitoru nevidim jine nastaveni na  zvuk 
<flack> no ale to si mal pres hdmi
<azuro> jj
<flack> a to je prece rozdil
<flack> ako analog
<azuro>  ale  je mozne ze ted  jak mam zapnute  hdmi tak to nechce pustit zvuk prez ten  analog
<flack> nvim
<flack> o technologiu hdmi som nikdy nezakopl ani nejavil zaujem
<azuro>  aby se to neak nehadalo uz fakt nevim a  sem stoho trosku zklamanej  du si dat neakej filmecek 
<azuro> :-)
<azuro>  Nova  tekla  
<flack> :D
<azuro> philips 56''
<azuro> 21:
<azuro> 9
<flack> ja idem tunit prehliadac nejake extension by to chelo
<azuro> neda se  napsat  primo na  ubuntu ? ale  oni asi nemaj zadnou podporu 
<flack> a co tak skusit forum?
<flack> forum.ubuntu.cz
<flack> wiki.ubntu.cz
<flack> atd,,
<flack> aspon to bude viditelne
<flack> a clovek bude mat prehlad co si skusil a co nie
<flack> lebo takto to nikam nevedie ak si sam nevyskusas ci ti vobec ide analog,, a musi tu do teba clovek postuchnut ze to mas skusat kombinovat..
<azuro> :-)
<flack> alebo ak pises ze ti isiel pred par dnami zvuk vo windows ale nepovies ze to je hdmi a pritom sa bavime o analogu tak sa dost tazko nieco hlada
<flack> :D
<flack> to forum je podla mna dobry napad
<azuro> jj skusim
<azuro> hele nevis jestly ubuntu blokuje  neak  pripojeni prez web  mam xtreamer je to na  filmy zapojene  v jedne  siti a  ve win sem se  do nej dostal v poho prez Ip ale  prez ubuntu me to nejde  
<azuro> a normalne  si na nej pingnu 
<flack> xtreamer je co ? nejaky sietovy box?
<flack> aha uz to vidim
<flack> co ci blokuje? webovy prehliadac ci co?
<azuro> no w win sem prez  mozilu zadal ip a dostal sem se  do nej 
<flack> a tu to jako nejde?
<azuro> a  moh sem tam treba  rpidat titulky k filmu anebo tak ale ted me to nejde
<flack> to je nejaka blbost
<azuro> zadam ip  a   nenajde  spojeni 
<flack> pokial na tom boxe bezi webovy server tak to musi ist
<flack> azuro, sudo apt-get install nmap
<flack> a potom 
<flack> nmap IPADRESA
<flack> ale pokial to ma 80 port otvoreny tak zrejma by to malo ist  ...
<azuro> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 5.69 seconds
<azuro> Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-01-11 21:39 GMT
<azuro> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.28
<azuro> Host is up (0.00028s latency).
<azuro> Not shown: 998 closed ports
<azuro> PORT   STATE SERVICE
<azuro> 21/tcp open  ftp
<azuro> 80/tcp open  http
<flack> tak vidis
<flack> este aj cez ftp sa tam dostanes
<azuro> neviem ako 
<flack> no tak ftp klienta asik
<flack> ftp je dost stary protokol..  snad by mal poznat kazdy
<flack> ten protokol je starsi ako ja tusim :D
<azuro> no ja viem ale  ma ubntu neaky ? 
<azuro>  nebo musim doinstalovat
<flack> wiki.ubnutu.cz
<[ZOMB]> ftp <user>@<server.tld>
<flack> ale malo by to snad ist aj cez tu haluz v menu
<flack> miesta>Pripojit k serveru>
<[ZOMB]> pres nautilus to jde taky no :)
<flack> klikatko
<flack> jj
<[ZOMB]> jj
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<flack> je snad nejaky system kde by FTP este nefungovalo
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> nokia :P
<flack> :D
<azuro> hele neviten  proc me to hodi chybu kdyz pripojim tel k PC   jen zacne nabijet  ale  nedostanu se  do nej 
<flack> aky tel?
<flack> funguje ako usb -mass storage?
<flack> [ZOMB], :D
<flack> flack-neo, ping
<flack> tak ten moj mobil sa vybil :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<flack> wow skype sa dostal do repa?
<flack> w00t
<[ZOMB]> azuro: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10280709 -- google: ubuntu xtreamer 2nd link
<[ZOMB]> flack: fakt?
<flack> aa tak predsa sa vybil :D
<[ZOMB]> ze by zverejnili protokol ... ?
<flack> [ZOMB], no dal som len apt-get install skype
<flack> nevim
<flack> mozno mam povolene nejake zdroje:D
<flack> Získava sa:1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner skype 2.1.0.81-1ubuntu5 [20,2MB]
<azuro> Iphone
<azuro> 4
<flack> azuro, a funguje to ako mass-storage?
<azuro> jak rikam pripojim a   nejde  nic jen se  nabiji 
<flack> jak ja hovorim.. funguje to ako mass-storage?
<azuro> inak hej muzes  pouzit jako mass
<flack> tak ako mass zrejma pojde
<flack> ale bez pouzitia nejakeho softu... ten tel predsa nepojde len tak
<flack> ako vsetko
<flack> vo windowse tiez musis instalovat driver a applikaciu
<[ZOMB]> azuro: koukal si na ten link?
<[ZOMB]> ... jak z chlupaty deky :P
 * flack dnes konci:D
<flack> prdim ti na to :D
<flack> dam si piiiivo :D
<azuro> no   we win uz je driver  pro iphone 
<azuro>  jen nainstalujes  itunes ten tel s nicim jinym nekomunikuje
 * [ZOMB] je vosk asi :-))
<flack> azuro,  mozno nieco tu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-12
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tak ten mpd stale bez site nefunguje :)
<PetrHH> Dobre odpoledne preji
<PetrHH> mate tu nekdo, prosim, zkusenosti s apparmorem/
<PetrHH> ?<
<PetrHH> diky
<h4k4cek> hoj
<jinxD> j
<azuro> hoj all
<azuro> no tak sem to pekne  domastil vcera 
<azuro> grr
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-14
<honza> Ahoj, prosím o radu, nevíte někdo, jestli jde v XFCE nějak nastavit aby se pracovní plocha chovala jako normální okno... tzn. když budu přepínat Alt+Tab, tak aby tam byla na výběr i plocha
<honza> je to možná divnej nápad, ale hodilo by se mi to
<funnyman> zdravim, mam dotaz, jakym prikazem mi terminal vypise pripojene disky s pouzitymi prepinaci? prikaz df vypise disky, ale bez prepinacu (nebo nevim jak ho k tomu donutit). Diky
<funnyman> temi prepinaci myslim napr. "rw, noatime, sw" atp...
<FrostyX> prosimvas. kdyz mam 32bit balicek, muzu ho nejak predelat, aby to byl balicek pro amd64 ?
<funnyman> prosim nevi nekdo jak zjistim ten pripojeny disk? je pripojeny automaticky a ja ho chci manualne, ale nevim jake prepinace mam napsat do fstab. kdyz dam "auto" a "default", tak je rozbite kodovani...
<PetrHH> FrostyX, jedine sehant zdrojaky a prekompilovat
<PetrHH> funnyman, mrkni sem: http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/HowTo/MountFATFileSystems
<PetrHH> funnyman, pro ten vypis zkus cqt /etc/mtab
<PetrHH> cat /etc/mtab
<funnyman> skvely, to je ono. diky
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-15
<flack> som snad ani nemal prechazat na 10.04 cele to mam akesik spomalene :/
<brk> flack: tos delal downgrade? :o)
<mysho> ako sa na nastavit terminalovy script *.sh aby sa spustal pri starte?
<mysho> skusal som cez aplikacie spustane pri starte ale tam sa to nespusti cez terminal ale ako aplikacia
<FrostyX> mysho: kdyz jeho spusteni napises do /etc/gdm/PostSession, tak by se ti mel spustit pri prihlaseni do systemu pomoci gdm
<FrostyX> sry /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<flack> brk, no upgrade ale tak vsetko sa nacitava z delayom...  uz len nautilus sa potrebuje rozbiehar
<flack> mysho, /etc/rc.local
<mysho> dik za rady, skusim
<FrostyX> prosimvas at nemusim hledat. neznate hru, kterou bych tu mohl pustit bratrankovi (6let)? potrebuju nejaky auta kde bude neco jako volna jizda (zadny zavod, zadny cas, proste si bude jen jezdit a bourat ostatni auta) ..
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-09
<Chinese_soup> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> hi
<Chinese_soup> čau čau
<Chinese_soup> nevíte jaké kódování v irssi používá "autolog"?
<Chinese_soup> očividně UTF-8 to není, i když ho mám nastavený všude
<Chinese_soup> *pro autolog
<Chinese_soup> uz nic, je to nejake divne, ale uz mam co jsem chtel :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-11
<ok2cqr> Ahojte
<ok2cqr> nemate, prosim, nejaky tip na slusny todo list do Gnome? Prosim ne Tasque a gTodo
<ok2cqr> tyto dva programy fakt ne, spise by se mi hodilo neco, kde se daji ukoly davat nejak strukturovane
<ok2cqr> kdysi jsem pro Gnome neco takoveho mel, ale nepamatuju si nazev
<khouba> Ahoj, potreboval bych prosim pomoci, ci poradit, jsem zacatecnik v ubuntu i v linuxu takovem, dnes nevim proc a z jakeho duvodu, me dnes na serveru zmizleli vsechny ovladaci graficky klikatka a zbyli pouze na plose dva panely (horni a spodni), lze do nich pridavat, pravym tlacitkem, tak jsme si tam hodil sambu a menu system a takle, ale nemuzu nikde najit nm-applet to by mel byt ten applet jak se stara o nastaveni site (jak vprvo nahore vedle hodin a datu
<FrostyX> khouba: mozna bych ho zkusil pomoci prikazu nm-applet spustit - jestli se nahodou nesesypal
<FrostyX> a nebo to gnome panel nejak genialne skryva, .. kouknu jestli mam na nejakem virtualnim systemu gnome
<khouba> predem diky za reakci, budu si muset toto ulozit, pac ted uz lezim v posteli a hledam informace, server bezi venku, mozna bych si mohl zaridit pro tyto pripady verejnou IP.... prikaz nm-applet jsem take uz nasel, bohuzel ho ted nemuzu overit, coz je skoda, protoze je mozne, ze to pomuze.
<khouba> ono ve vysledku ani ten panel nepotrebuji, kdyz budu znat prikazy, ale jak rikam, kdyz jsem zkousle pres ip pridat novou adresu, skoncilo to chybou, ale mozna bych mohl adresu uplne odebrat a pak zkusit znova nasadit ...
<FrostyX> mimochodem na serveru by bylo idealni nemit graficke rozhrani. Teda pokud tam nemas sluzbu ktera ho vyuziva. Cim mene veci tam mas, tim mensi sance ze se neco podela :)
<khouba> ja vim ja vim, ale nejsem takovej master abych to delal jen z konzole, mozna priste bych si na to troufl, sefovi v praci je to jedno, polozil me bez znalosti at vymenim server za novej a dam tam sambu plus ten raid, pak klienti (windows) se prihlasuji pres logon skripty, kdyz se prihlasi, tak se uzivatelovi namapuje jeho slozka, to me jde, ale slozka "share", ktera ma byt uplne pro vsechny viditelna, tam neni :-D 
<FrostyX> a jak jsi tu sambu nastavoval? Nejakym klikatkem, nebo rucne pres smb.conf ?
<khouba> no to jsem nastavil rucne v smb.conf ... presneji, nasazuji novy server, ktery ma vetsi diskovou kapacitu, tak jsem si zkopiroval puvodni smb.conf, potom vytvoril vsechny uzivatele pres webmin a nakonec vsechny data z puvodniho /home zkopiroval do noveho /home.
<khouba> jeste mam prosim jednu otazku, jakym prikazem nastavim pro eth0  dhcp??? dekuji 
<FrostyX> dhclient eth0 nebo dhcpcd eth0 ..
<FrostyX> zalezi co tam mas za prikaz
<khouba> diky moc, myslim, zapisi si to a vse zitra zkusim, ted uz na to vazne nemam pracuji na tom vsem cely den a uz jsme z toho unaveny. Diky moc jeste jednou  a ahoj.
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-12
<ZOMBitch>  ajee, zacatky, skoro ho lituju :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-13
<Goody> Existuje pro Ubuntu neco jako drake3d co bylo v mandrake ?
<Goody> Pokud tu je tedy nekdo live, kdo by odpovedel :)
<Goody> Nic. Jdu koukat na zpravy.
<Goody> Uvidim jestli nekdo poradi
<Rattenak> dit ot je nakej open sourc
<Goody> Myslel jsem nejaka hotova implementace pro Ubuntu
<Goody> Treba v te mandrive to bylo jako standartni soucast
<Goody> A vypadalo to velmi efektne
<Goody> V nekterych vecech to prekonavalo takovy ty animace s OsX
<Rattenak> no nevim presne oto jde tak se nechcu vyjadrovat
<Rattenak> oco*
<Goody> Drake3d docela efektne rozsirilo desktop o 3d animace
<Goody> Treba hejbal si s oknem a to se vlnilo
<Rattenak> a to potrebujes ?
<Goody> Proste ozivilo jinak plasticky vzhled
<Goody> Kdyz jsi prechazel mezi plochami tak se to animovalo
<Goody> Mno jestli je neco takovyho hotovy jako balicek pro Ubuntu
<Goody> Mno nic. Nebudu rusit.
<Chinese_soup> compiz!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> presne tak, ... compiz
<ZOMBitch> hehe, jen co jsem se docet k vlneni oken ... :D
<ZOMBitch> tak splhnu aspon linkem :D http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Compiz%20Fusion
<Chinese_soup> pffff
<Chinese_soup> ale tak ja to zas rekl prvni :P
<ZOMBitch> informace do vyhledavace :P
<Chinese_soup> a?
<Chinese_soup> to on urcite umi
<Chinese_soup> jinak to neni linuxak
<Chinese_soup> !
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> pravda :D
<ZOMBitch> okej, jsem tu k ho... ,jdu tvorit nejakej zvanec :)
<Chinese_soup> jako vsichni zde!
<Chinese_soup> proto se radeji neptam nikdy na nic, protoze to stejnak jde vygooglit :)
<Chinese_soup> jinak good luck
<ZOMBitch> jn, prave
<ZOMBitch> vetsinou je to i o dost rychlejsi postup :D
<ZOMBitch> ale tak zase jsou problemy, ktery se tezko popisujou, on tu placne par vet a ty z toho vyvodis neco/nazev co na kterej by on cucel 2 hodky do googla :)
<Chinese_soup> nj
<ZOMBitch> viz debata pred :D
<Chinese_soup> to se mi moc nestava
<Chinese_soup> spis vubec
<Chinese_soup> njn
<Chinese_soup> takze problem solved; next
<Chinese_soup> jsem zapomnel!!!
<Chinese_soup> tedy, pokud s ito vubec precte :D
<Chinese_soup> a nerekne "hmm, tak dik; /quit"
<ZOMBitch> jn, kdyz dostanes na odpoved 2min jeho online pritomnosti na chanu, tak je to tezky :D
<Chinese_soup> no jo :D
<Goody> Diky
<Goody> Podivam se na to
<Goody> neznam, takze mile prekvapeni
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> neni zac
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> mate nekdo zkusenosti s projectm?
<ZOMBitch> nevim o co de :D
<Chinese_soup> pozdeeee
<ZOMBitch> tak si trhni :D
<Chinese_soup> jak ja?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: bych ti rek v cem spociva smysl byti a pochopeni celyho vesmiru, ale takhle si to necham pro sebe :-P
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> mi je to stejne nejak jedno :]
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Chinese_soup> hned je zivot krasnejsi, kdyz fsck netrva jedno procento pul hodiny, ale pul minuty
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-14
<goody2> Mno jeste jednou vsem dekuji a jdu chrapat :))
<goody2> Jinak vetsinou si na odpoved pockam :))
<goody2> To /Quit volim az vetsinou po odpovedi (pozitivni, nebo negativni). Necekam ze se vsichni na me hned vrhnou vyserou se na praci kterou delali a hned mi odpovi :)
<goody2> Spise me prekvapilo ze jsem odpoved dostal tady (IRC) a ne na novejsim foru na ubuntu@conf.netlab.cz :))
<goody2> Kdo by rekl ze IRC bude jeste v jakekoliv podobe zit :)
<goody2> Nic. Snad se tu nekdy zase uvidime. Sorry za ten muj spam.
<goody2> /quit
<GoodyJ> Jsi tu nekde Kiki ?
<Goody> Mohu dotaz offtopic ?
<Goody> Byva tu nekdy Kiki? Myslim mkiklhorn ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> hosi
<SquirrelCZECH> problem
<SquirrelCZECH> mam externi disk... v lsusb se ukaze: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<SquirrelCZECH> ale nevidim /dev/sdX zarizeni
<SquirrelCZECH> wtf?
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> frosty
<SquirrelCZECH> takze repost
<SquirrelCZECH> <SquirrelCZECH> hosi
<SquirrelCZECH> <SquirrelCZECH> problem
<SquirrelCZECH> <SquirrelCZECH> mam externi disk... v lsusb se ukaze: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<SquirrelCZECH> <SquirrelCZECH> ale nevidim /dev/sdX zarizeni
<SquirrelCZECH> <SquirrelCZECH> wtf?
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, nevis co s tim? :D
<FrostyX> na co je naformatovany ?
<FrostyX> mel jsem uplne stejny problem u iPodu
<FrostyX> a nakonec to byl vfat a ja nemel podporu v jadre a nejaky nastroje co s tim pracuji ...
<FrostyX> takze bych se prvne zameril na to, jestli tvul system umi pracovat s tim filesystemem co na tom disku mas
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> blbost
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyby nemohl precist filesystem tak aspon vidim zarizeni jako /dev/sdb a muzu ho preformatovat
<FrostyX> hm, aha kecam, ted jsem pripojil iPod a vidim zarizeni, ale oddily na nem uz ne .. tam je to pojebane jeste nejak jinak :-D
<FrostyX> a funguje ten disk vubec ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> uz odesel, btw
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX, vono
<SquirrelCZECH> je dobre po aktualizaci jadra
<SquirrelCZECH> resetovat
<SquirrelCZECH> fakt ze jo :D
<FrostyX> tjn, ale komu by se chtelo ze :-D
<ZOMBitch> +1
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> to muzem bejt radi, ze uz nemame widle, tam je restart snad i kuli aktualizaci prohlizece :(
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<SquirrelCZECH> ale co vim
<SquirrelCZECH> tak je nejaky fork jadra
<SquirrelCZECH> ktery prave umi aktiualizacer bez restartu
<ZOMBitch> to uz preziju hele asi jeden restart za par tejdnu :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, ty, ja tak co tri tydny
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<ZOMBitch> nevim presne zejo :)
<ZOMBitch> mi to je docela jedno i :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<ZOMBitch> jestli budu mit 2.6.32... nebo 2.6.38.... je uplne volny pac na tom budu tvorit naprosto stejny chujovyny :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH je na 3.1.9...
<ZOMBitch> moje HW uz asi nema nic co by jadro uz par let nezvladlo, takze :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ty
<SquirrelCZECH> ja prave treba narazil na to
<SquirrelCZECH> ze jadra pred 3 mi videla BT v notesu
<SquirrelCZECH> a jadra 3+ ho nevidi
<SquirrelCZECH> :-(
<ZOMBitch> hh
<SquirrelCZECH> a jedine reseni ktere si pamatuju co jsem nasel a to jen matne
<SquirrelCZECH> je ze v jadru je neco
<SquirrelCZECH> podle ceho funguji fn+Fx klavesy
<ZOMBitch> budes muset prekompilovat asi
<SquirrelCZECH> a ze tam je to rozbity, protoze to pri zmacknuti Fn+F3 (wireless) se to BT proste nezapne = system ho nevidi
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem uz nevim co to bylo
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, jenze kdybych vedel co a jak....
<ZOMBitch> je jen o precteni dokumentace k tomu prislusne :P
 * ZOMBitch afk
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, not helped
<SquirrelCZECH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10021228&postcount=183
<SquirrelCZECH> a prilozeny script k tomu hlasi /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib: No such file or directory
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz jsem pouzil archlinuxovsky navod k vlastni dsdt tak taky nic https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DSDT
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, takze si kompiluju kernel :-(
<ZOMBitch> :P
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: ber to jako ziskavani novych informaci ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> jake znas slova koncici na -as?
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo a -aj
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo na -uj
<SquirrelCZECH> a vubec nejaky web se slovnikem podle koncovek by nebyl spatny
<brk> SquirrelCZECH: chuj
<SquirrelCZECH> Byl pozdní večer – první máj –
<SquirrelCZECH> večerní máj – byl lásky čas.
<SquirrelCZECH> Hrdliččin zval ku lásce hlas,
<SquirrelCZECH> kde borový zaváněl háj.
<SquirrelCZECH> Tam sedel Jan Koniarik sam,
<SquirrelCZECH> a kompiloval si kernel svuj...
<SquirrelCZECH> zbytek seru
<brk> pripadne rovnou stuj tvuj chuj
<SquirrelCZECH> no, basne stejne nikdy delat nebudu
<brk> SquirrelCZECH: zkus neco takove :o) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSTyhshk-6c
 * SquirrelCZECH se jde divat na xmany
<SquirrelCZECH> "mame tu zenskou co dokaze projit stenou, co ji zabrani aby prosla zdi banky?" na obhajobu zakona na registraci mutantu
<SquirrelCZECH> ja bych rekl jednoduchou vec
<SquirrelCZECH> "co brani komukoliv jinemu udelat to same ale s pouziti vybusniny?"
<FrostyX> decka, umite nekdo psat unit testy ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-15
<SquirrelCZECH> je tu nekdo sikovnej?
<SquirrelCZECH> Nvidia package se musi znovu zkompilovat kvuli jineho kernelu....
<SquirrelCZECH> a vzhledem k tomu ze chci mit dva ruzne kernely na systemu
<SquirrelCZECH> potrebuju dva ruzne "nvidia package"
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem jak to kurva udelat?
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaa, uz to mam, ok
<Z0MBie> Zdravim
<Z0MBie> Prej mam na internetu jmenovnika :))
<SquirrelCZECH> :-P
<Z0MBie> ZOMBitch: Zdravim a pozdravuji :-D.
<Z0MBie> Mejte se :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ja jsem si taky prvne rikal, jestli je to ten samej :D
<Chinese_soup> kdyz jsem sem poprve vlezl
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> nebo mozna naopak, uz nevim, kam jsem vlezl driv :)
<Chinese_soup> whois mi to pak vyvratil, proc by pouzival dva jine hostname na dva ruzne irc servery :)
<SquirrelCZECH> no...
<SquirrelCZECH> znam par takovych :D
<ZOMBitch> uzasny
<Chinese_soup> :))
<Chinese_soup> taky si myslim
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-07
<mirda> ahoj, vse nejlepsi do noveho roku :)
<Ratten> mirda taky preju vse nej 
<Ratten> FrostyX http://pastebin.com/8cmtPqEG kdys to udelam takhle tak by se mi vzdy musel vytvorit novy templetes (cache)
<Ratten> takze kdys ja zmenim v 1 radku ze misto test2.tpl dam test3.tpl tak se zmeni az po nacachovani
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-11
<ZOMBitch> a muzu se zeptat? :P
<ZOMBitch> nepari tady nahodou quake-live?
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: ZOMBitch.
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: koukam :)
<ZOMBitch> nic no, si to teda vyresim o5 sam ze :D
<Chinese_soup> ne asi
<Chinese_soup> to je tady celkem běžné
<Chinese_soup> sám to dobře víš!
<ZOMBitch> neasi! :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch>  se to udela
<ZOMBitch> chudak SE, mu nakladam takovy prace :P
<Ratten> FrostyX ja si porad nevim rady s tim strankovanim udelal jsem http://pastebin.com/SFkHL6i4 jenze to cachovani nezmeni obsah
<Ratten> neresi se to uplne jinak nahodou ?
<FrostyX> hoj 
<FrostyX> no mas to nejak divne. Dejme tomu mas nejaky novinky. Tech tam mas 100, tak je mas treba na 20ti strankach. A ty delas pro kazdou stranku specialni .tpl soubor?
<Ratten> ja nemyslim takove strankovani
<Ratten> myslim pro uplnou zmenu obsahu
<Ratten> aby se mi menil uprostred obsah
<Ratten> treba tam chci registraci doprostred
<Ratten> ale okoli te stranky chci porad stejne
<Ratten> jo a cau :D
<FrostyX> jo tohle ty myslis :-D
<FrostyX> ty myslis proste delani podstranek?
<Ratten> ano :)
<Ratten> jak se to tam resi ?
<FrostyX> a neni to nekde na netu popsany ?
<Ratten> nikdy jsem to tam nevidel ale cet sem jen ty eng
<Ratten> cz*
<FrostyX> ja prd vim, jsem si to jednu noc nejak spatlal .. :-D
<Ratten> mohly tam dat poradne nemo
<Ratten> demo*
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-12
<ZOMBitch_> tu teda taky budu 2x, at je nas tu vic :P
<mirda1> :D
<mirda1> ja mam irccko na tabletu pusteny porad a na desktopu jsem si to pustil taky
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: na tohle mam znc bouncer, zrovna se ho snazim nejak rozhejbat po roce :)
<ZOMBitch_> staci tu byt jednou, ale kdyz jsem kouk do userlistu, tak jsem si musel rejpnout ;)
<mirda1> aha :)
<ZOMBitch_> ale kdyz clovek nema server, tak je to vpodstate k hov.. :)
<mirda1> koukam ze to je nejakej server, co to umi?
<ZOMBitch_> umi te to drzet na chatech typu irc 24/7, jsou i nadstavby na dalsi site jako ICQ,jabber,gtalk,facebook (jabber)
<mirda1> a loguje si to chat?
<ZOMBitch_> jj
<mirda1> zrovna ten facebook - mam ho v pidginu ale nejak od zacatku tohoto roku mi fb hazi klacky pod nohy
<ZOMBitch_> fb hazi klacky pod nohy asi kazdymu :)
<mirda1> jako jo ale zrovna v pidginu jsem byl spokojenej
<ZOMBitch_> nevim jestli to momentalne funguje na fb, jeste jsem se k tomu nedostal ... i pred rokem to byl docela mazec se tam pripojit ... a musel byt prekladac nicku
<FrostyX> mirda1: taky jsem byl s FB v pidginu spokojenej asi rok .. ale od leta mi to delalo poradny bordel, tak uz pouzivam ten jejich chat na strankach .. dost neprijemne :-(
<mirda1> vzdycky to jelo, pak me to najednou vykopavalo ze serveru a obcas mi to hodilo do pidgina zpravu z uzivatele chat.facebook.com ze se musim pripojit na www.facebook.com
<ZOMBitch_> hm
<mirda1> tak jsem se pripojil na web a koukam, oznameni o podezrele aktivite
<ZOMBitch_> hh
<ZOMBitch_> no pokud mi FB nepujde, rozhodne se svet nezbori, nejak mi tam nikdo nezchazi :)
<mirda1> z ip adresy 10.60.81.65 (myslim ze to tak je) coz tu adresu neznam a v nasi siti imho neni, navic fb nema jak zjistit neverejnou ip pokud si to nezjisti skriptem na strane uzivatele
<mirda1> taky mi tam nechybi nikdo, slo mi jen o tu moznost rychle kontaktovat spoluzaky a tak
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: blokuju scripty v prohlizeci presne kuli takovejm strankam :)
<ZOMBitch_> kua nechce mi naskocit apache u startu, poresim jindy, zejtra taky den ze :D
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: btw vim ale prd co jsme resili pred rokem :))
<mirda1> ZOMBitch_:  tak tak :) pokud na tom neco nehori nic se nedeje
<mirda1> FrostyX: no ja na chat na strankach nebudu chodit ani nahodou
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch_: uz jsem to urcite vyresil :-D
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: to asi jo :D
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: treba jsem potreboval radu ja?!
<FrostyX> to tezko :-D
<ZOMBitch_> ale :D
<FrostyX> ja to nezjistim .. za 2 roky jsem nebyl schopnej si na irssi zapnout logovani
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch_> ja bych to teoreticky mohl najit v logu znc, se v tom schvalne nekdy postouram :D
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: a aby to bylo jednoduchy, tak jsem pred rokem asi tejden pred vypnutim zmenil vsechny klice na ssh, takze si desne pamatuju klic :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D :-D
<ZOMBitch_> resp heslo ke klici ... :)
<mirda1> :D no ja jsem si pred casem vytvoril klice pro emaily a zapomnel jsem k nim heslo
<mirda1> podepsal jsem s nema jen par emailu
<burlak> mirda1: pretoto si treba robit revokacne certifikaty, ja takto mam na jednej autorite k mojmu primarnemu mailu pub, lenze heslo ku klucu som davno stratil a tiez nemam revokacny tak cakam kym vyprsi platnost (este 8 rokou)
<mirda1> burlak: k te revokaci nepotrebujes heslo k revokovanymu klici?
<burlak> mirda1: tak hej, teda ked si ho nastavis, ale zase to mi nepride tak kriticke si ho nastavovat, toto je nieco co by som sa nebal napalit bez kluca v plaintexte na CD a to dat do suflika.
<burlak> bez hesla*
<mirda1> jestli jsme se pochopili dobre, jestli nepotrebuju to zapomenuty heslo k te revokaci?
<burlak> mirda1: no hovorim ze ked si na revokacny certifikat nedas ziadnu passphase tak nepotrebujes.
<mirda1> aha takhle
<burlak> mirda1: v zasade ani na private key si nemusis davat passphase, ale to vysoko nedoporucujem
<mirda1> jasny
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-08
<aisey> ahoj
<aisey> najdu zde info ohledn2 grafikz na 13.10>
<lisca> aisey: nie
<aisey> nasel jsem radu na offi ubuntu, jeste bych rad nasel nekde nastaveni diakritikz a z/y
<lisca> aisey: ale najdes tu pomerne dobry punk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Tgy18RxXM
<aisey_> lisca > :D :D
<lisca> aisey: nemam teda buntu poruke, ale to by snad v conrol centre malo byt evidentne: cz qwerty vs cz qwertz
<lisca> aisey: nejaky evidentny problem tam je?
<aisey_> tak ja jsem novacek,mam ho cca 20min
<lisca> aisey_: tak si to skus osahat a ked sa nebude darit sa spytaj az :)
<aisey_> dobra :-]
<aisey> brý večer
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-09
<stepan__> už spíše dobré ráno :-)
<aisey> no,vlastně jo no  :D
<aisey> je tu někdo, kdo by helpnul na správnou instalaci grafiky? V tom bádám už dlouho, mám 13.10 a ext grafiku 635m ( ntb )
<aisey> tak už nic, poradil jsem si  :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-11
<zdenda_> Zdravim, nainstaloval jsem si Kubuntu 13.10 a mam problem s pripojenim k nfs serveru. Mam nainstalovany balicek nfs-common, ale nebezi statd
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-06
<itncz> halo?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-07
<x0fis> tak malo uzivatelu :O
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-09
<Willi-Smith> Ahoj, je tu nekdo, kdo by mi pomohl jak napsat regexp tak aby se mi v geditu nahradil retezec. Potrebuji aby kazdy znak "I" pred kterym je jiny nebily znak byl nahrazen. Jak nato?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-01-16
<pazrava_potvora> ahojte :)
